
Sen. Mike Lee says we can solve climate change with more babies - jelliclesfarm
https://m.sfgate.com/news/article/Sen-Mike-Lee-says-we-can-solve-climate-change-13717924.php
======
ktpsns
In short: Industry nations should grow in order to lead solutions to
environmental pollution.

This is racism, camouflaged as doing well for the planet.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
I agree.

Altho I do think every nation should curb population growth.

